# Rupes or Scholls



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Mike,

Just wondering if you had to pick one polishing system then which one would you pick.

I know there is no perfect system but as a novice i dont want to buy both systems to try so if you could only pick one, then which one would it be.

Thanks


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

You will probably get 100 answers all different.
Horses for courses mate. If you havent used either then they are both in the same leaning curve boat. Pick one and go with it. Learn it and you should be ok


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Bod42 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Just wondering if you had to pick one polishing system then which one would you pick.
> 
> ...


I've used Rupes more than I've used Scholls....

Rupes has a more complete system since they make their own machines. I also like how they offer pads engineered for their machines and compounds and polishes engineered for bot their pads and their machines.

Nothing wrong with Scholls but I don't think they've put together as complete a "system" as Rupes. At least not yet.

Here's the deal for you specifically, if you're going to purchase a Rupes polisher then go with their entire system. If you're not going to purchase a Rupes polisher than go with Scholls.

Rupes was kind enough to fly me to Italy and roll out the red carpet treatment to showcase their company, that was very nice of them as it enables me to speak very clearly and accurately about their company and their product line.

*Top Secret Pictures - How Rupes Bigfoot Polishers are made! *

I can tell you from experience, the investment Rupes made in me will help me to educate people about the Rupes company and products better than had I not visited Rupes in Italy and do this over the rest of my life. That's powerful.

I'd love to visit any major player in this industry and learn more about them to help me help them into the future. That's their car though.

So if I had to choose and recommend one over the other, I'd select Rupes, not because I've been to the Rupes company but because they have a more complete system and I'm a big fan of detailing cars using a "system approach".

Here's a Scholls project....

*1949 Chevy 5-Window Pickup Extreme Makeover - Pictures & Videos* 









Here's a Rupes project I'm doing next Thursday, stay tuned for the write-up....

*Sign up: 1965 Chevy C10 Fleetside Extreme Makeover!*

*When?* Thursday August 14th
*Time?* We start at 5:00pm
*Who?* Open to registered members of AutogeekOnline.net

Blair's 1965 Chevy C10 Fleetside








Tech Session Demo Car
On Thursday August 14th we will be doing an extreme makeover to the custom paint job on my friend Blair's 1965 Chevy C10 Fleetside Pickup Truck.

I met Blair at the 3rd Autogeek's Cars & Coffee and with his permission used his truck for my Tech Session which we hold at all our Cars & Coffee shows.

Here you can see Blair's truck as it was on display at Autogeek's Cars & Coffee, which is held the 2nd Saturday of every month from 8:00am to 10:00am.










Background
Blair says the custom paint job is over 10 year's old and was painted by a guy out in California.

The reason I chose his truck for my demonstration was because while this is a very nice streetrod the paint is in dire need of some compounding and polishing to restore a show car finish worthy of this truck.

Here are some pictures taken from the Tech Session at Cars & Coffee showing the before and after difference in what I call a Test Spot.

*Here I'm placing a strip of painter's tape across the hood to mark off where I'm going to do my Test Spot.*



















*In this shot I've machine polished the test area twice and now I'm wiping off the residue from the second polish so everyone can inspect the results.*

*There were around 50-60 people watching this live demonstration.*










*Here's BEFORE*



















*These shots show AFTER*



















*A couple of shots showing the before and after using the overhead florescent lights....*




























So as you can see there's lots of room for improvement on this cool 1965 Chevy streetrod pickup truck.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for much for the in depth reply Mike, most appreciated. I have seen your write ups with both Rupes and Scholls so thought I would ask the question.

I like the complete system approach as well so think I will go with Rupes. Its also substantially cheaper over here so win win. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Onrcnn (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh, here i want to ask about some similarities. If i remember correctly (zephyr) or one of their compounds smell exactly same as scholl, the touch is the same the cut is the same and the colour is same. So what should i expect here?  are they the same or not?


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bod42 said:


> Thanks for much for the in depth reply Mike, most appreciated. I have seen your write ups with both Rupes and Scholls so thought I would ask the question.
> 
> I like the complete system approach as well so think I will go with Rupes. Its also substantially cheaper over here so win win.
> 
> Thanks again.


You won't be disappointed with the Rupes James, it's an awesome piece of kit! 
Got my 15es about a month ago and have been blown away with how good it is! So easy to use, and so smooth too.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Leebo310 said:


> You won't be disappointed with the Rupes James, it's an awesome piece of kit!
> Got my 15es about a month ago and have been blown away with how good it is! So easy to use, and so smooth too.


Im still tempted by both kits as I like to try everything for myself :lol: But bought the Rupes Yellow Foams and the Keramik Polish which I will try this weekend.

I have been told that Scholls S3 gold with their spider pad is awesome for cutting with great finishing but i really like the finish of microfiber pads which Rupes do. Just got them as well actually :thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Just to update this thread...

We did a complete Rupes "System" buff-out on the 1965 Chevy and here are the after pictures...



























































































You want your ride to look this good too? 

_Here's what we used...._

Rupes Bigfoot 21 mm Orbital Polishers
Rupes Duetto 12 mm Orbital Polishers
Rupes Mini 12 mm Orbital Polishers
Rupes Bigfoot 15 mm Orbital Polishers
Rupes TA50 Orbital Sander/Polisher
Rupes Zephir Gloss Coarse Gel Compound 
Rupes Diamond Ultra Fine Gel Polish 
Rupes Blue Coarse Foam Pad
Rupes White Finishing Foam Pad





































:thumb:


----------

